# 92 SE-R, should I buy with 5th Gear popout?



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

I wanted your advice on buying an SE-R with 5th gear popout. The guy said that its been very well taken care of. All stock, new paint, tires, and interior is good. I haven't found out the mileage yet. He's asking $2300 for it, but I'm not sure if he's going to sell it WITH the "popout".

He says he got a quote of $1200 to rebuild the tranny? Does that sound about right in your experience? My uncle has connections with some Nissan mechanics, so that might be helpful if I do have the tranny done.

Thanks much!
Carlos


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

If you have a hookup on getting it done that would save you a lot of money. I know that the guys that have done it, it is a walk in the park. The parts can add up though. I would say if you bought it needing 5 gear you should get the car CHEAP. Besides once you get into the trans and the guys look it over who knows if the synchros show wear or the gears have wore teeth. I know trans parts are expensive. My 2 cents. Hope you get it.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

My brother had his '91 se-r transmission rebuilt at the local dealer in May 2000 due to 5th gear popout. The invoice was $1834.30! Many other worn parts besides 5th gear were replaced though.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

jp314 said:


> *My brother had his '91 se-r transmission rebuilt at the local dealer in May 2000 due to 5th gear popout. The invoice was $1834.30! *


ouch.... sounds like they hit him with the ADP tax too...

ADP= Added Dealer Profit


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

After the trans. rebuild, he noticed a strange noise from the front right - grinding/groaning. Turns out the wheel bearing went bad withing 20 ft. of the dealer?!?!? I know it was fine when it went in, I drove it there. They denied any responsibility. Later I read on the list that if the car is rolled with the axle(s) out, it can ruin the wheel bearing. I asked them about it again - they said they never removed the axles. That dealer is no longer a Nissan dealer.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

You guys are killing me. You don't fix the old tranny, you keep it around for later. Go buy a low mileage used tranny and swap them out. If you can get the car for closer to 2000 then get a tranny for around 450 shipped from a variety of places, then you have a great car. Much easier to swap than rebuild and a heck of a lot cheaper. Then you can rebuild it on your own time or take it to a place and leave it. You can save on labor if they work on it when they have time usually.

brent meints


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd also recommend swapping in a low-mileage used transmission.
When my brother had his rebuilt at the dealer, he wanted it done ASAP, didn't care how much it cost.


----------

